# Snowblower wont prime/wont start



## Smallengines241 (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a craftsman model 536.881800 snowblower that wont start. 

I have replaced the spark plug and check for spark and sure enough there is. 

What I have noticed is when I go to prime it with fuel the primer sounds like it is not sucking fuel only air. I have checked the primer line and there are no cracks or sign of wear. I also checked gas tank and fuel line for any crud blocking the path. 

Is there something else I need to check that I'm missing. No fuel is getting to the engine overall is my problem and I think it may be the primer? Thank you very much! Just trying to get ready for this winter season 😊


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

quick test is to spray carb or brake cleaner down the choke plate opening and see if shes has life when attempting to start.
the primer uses air only to push up/prime the carb "jet" with the fuel thats in the carb bowl.
if all you here was air then theres no fuel in the carb bowl, really plugged up bowl jet, or disconnected primer tube. 
you can prime it manually with carb or brake cleaner sprayed down the choke plate.
is wiring/key switch ok, should be fine as u said u got spark.
is fuel shutoff valve opened or even working/plugged.

remove carb bowl and see if theres fuel in the bowl, or if bowl has one push in or out the fuel relieve poppet.
if no fuel then check the lines, shutoff valve, gas tank outlet tube, problem with carb float/needle valve, a bad gas cap but u can test it out by leaving that off, or it had really old/bad gas which failed to ignite.

if there was fuel then your carb is plugged/dirty/old gas gummed up and needs a cleaning.
carb bowl only holds about a couple of ounces of fuel


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

@vinnycom has the good steps in order, I believe.

please check back if any of these suggestions work as this question comes up from time to time and you will be helping other SB owners with a similar problem.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Have a close look at the bowl gasket.


----------



## kneedeep (Sep 12, 2018)

have a craftsman mower that had same symptoms, replacing this did the trick.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Briggs+%26+Stratton+795259+Air+Cleaner+Primer+Base+Replaces+792040+691753+496116


@vinnycom is correct, manually prime carb and if it fires this is most likely your problem.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

kneedeep said:


> have a craftsman mower that had same symptoms, replacing this did the trick.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Briggs+%26+Stratton+795259+Air+Cleaner+Primer+Base+Replaces+792040+691753+496116
> 
> 
> @vinnycom is correct, manually prime carb and if it fires this is most likely your problem.


if u got spark it will fire, if it stays running is the question.
i highly doubt its the primer, enough pulls on the cord it will normally get primed or show some sort of life espicially this time of year. 
using an electric starter with the choke closed doesnt really need to be primed


----------



## Horsehockey (Dec 27, 2017)

Smallengines241 said:


> I have a craftsman model 536.881800 snowblower that wont start.
> 
> I have replaced the spark plug and check for spark and sure enough there is.
> 
> ...


Might be time to replace the primer bulb and it’s line. Pretty cheap and they do start to fail And leak after a few years.


----------



## Smallengines241 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ok thank you so much everyone! This is one of the most helpful forums I've ever been on! I'm going to go out today and try some of these ideas and eliminate them one by one. I'll come back with a update. Thanks!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Horsehockey said:


> Might be time to replace the primer bulb and it’s line. Pretty cheap and they do start to fail And leak after a few years.


sb should eventually start even if there was no primer


----------



## Smallengines241 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ok problem solved! So I removed gas tank and fuel line to thoroughly clean out. Next I remove the carb and disassembled the bowl. Within the bowl i removed the float and the main jet. Went out to the store and got carb cleaner and sprayed the whole carb like crazy. With my carb there were alot of little specs inside which I'm sure was the problem as well as fuel in the bowl. After the cleaning I put back together and then it fired up first pull.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

might want to replace the rubber fuel lines/primer bulb/pieces as they may be the cause of the black specs - if not, then either rebuild or replace the carb since it could be "failing"
other thought is to use WD40 as a starting fluid - propellant is butane so that's your fuel, & the oil lubes the cylinder upon startup
good luck


----------

